# Low(er) end Espresso machines



## Stubee (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in the market again for an espresso machine after I had to return my Gaggia Baby Dose. I want something similar ish, and have identified 3 posibilities

Gaggia Classic

Rancilio Silvia (above budget)

La Pavoni PCL Puccino

Don't know much about the last one, has anyone got any experience or link to reviews at all. Also any other machines to consider.

For info I use an Iberital MC2 grinder and drink my drinks black, so only occasionaly steam milk.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For ease of use and budget I would recommend the Gaggia Classic

The Rancilio Silvia is a great machine but (usually just) out of most new machine buyers' price range.

Have you considered the Ascaso Basic?

They are also good value for money.


----------



## Stubee (Oct 28, 2008)

I hadn't considered the Ascaso, are they good machines? The Basic is that now known as the Pablo? Looks to have good features for the money, very minamilist case. Silvia probably is out my reach with the La Pavoni at the limit, which has good looks and steel case which I like.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was on the lookout I visited CoffeeGeeks for their Consumer Reviews, and although there is a significant American bias some of the machines are common.


----------



## Stubee (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I went for the La Pavoni Puccino in the end (Ascaso Arc in 2nd place!), hopefully it will be worth it. Once I get it up and running I'll report back. Be interesting to see how it compares with the Baby Dose.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck in your choice.


----------

